# My relentless battle with tear stains!



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi everyone! I know this topic is nothing new but I just wanted to get some other perspectives on this issue. Daisy and I have been battling tear stains since she came to us 2 months ago. So far, I've switched her water to distilled since the water here in Baltimore is so hard. I've also been treating her tear stains daily with Burt's Bees Tear Stain remover on a cotton ball and combing the crusties off with a flea comb. Her diet currently consists of Wellness Small Breed Puppy topped with a tsp of Wellness Core puppy canned or Wellness Just Puppy canned. I tried switching her to Wellness Core Puppy kibble but she hates the size of the kibble and would pick it off her bowl. I've also been adding a tsp of scrambled egg or boiled chicken into her food since she has been so finicky lately and that's the only way I can get her to be interested in her food. 

I'm quite weary of giving her Angel's Eyes considering it has antibiotics in it that are supposedly given to chickens. That just makes me really uncomfortable. 

Do you expert Havamoms and Dads have anything to add that has worked wonders for you that I may consider? Any input would be helpful! Thanks in advance! :biggrin1:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't think it is a good idea to use Angel Eyes for a puppy. We use the Pure Paws products and they have something new called Love My Eyes. I haven't needed to use it, but maybe that might be worth trying.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Even though Emmie is black, she had some tear stain issues as a puppy. She was initially on a kibble diet but when I switched her to a commercial raw diet, the problem cleared up.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

MarinaGirl said:


> Even though Emmie is black, she had some tear stain issues as a puppy. She was initially on a kibble diet but when I switched her to a commercial raw diet, the problem cleared up.


That's so great to hear!  Is there a particular brand that worked best for Emmie?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy is almost 5 now and it is not nearly as bad as when she was a puppy. I used to pull my hair out using all kind of topical things to get rid of them!! I do keep her trimmed around her eyes so it's not as noticeable. Angel eyes and similar products were not an option for me as me Vet said NO. Anyhow, fast forward to today and I just use an over the counter sterile eye wash solution that is for humans that you can get at any drugstore. I just put some on a round cotton pad( you can get those in the beauty department) and wipe under her eyes every single day. Sometimes a little cornstarch in that area will help keep it dry. I also use 

'Spa Lavish Pet Facial Scrub (8 oz) 
Blue Berry, Fresh Vanilla
This mild yet concentrated, lightly foaming facial cleanser soothes and balances. It has natural exfoliating activity and is slightly hydrating. The refreshing blend of vanilla and blueberry effectively removes dirt and tear stains, and will not sting eyes. Great for all skin types and all ages of pets.
by Tropiclean'

I use that once every 10 days or so when it give her a bath.( I'm sure you can use it more often if you want to) I put it on one of those cotton rounds and gently wash under her eyes with it. I don't feel it removes stains like it claims , but it certainly makes me feel like I'm doing something that might help keep it from getting worse LOL. (but like I said I just trim off any staining in the corners of her eyes .)
There are tons of products out there that all claim they are stain removing and safe, but I think half of them are just BS. I know because I have tried them all!
Everyone will chime in with their opinion of foods and things that they have tried for tear stains. I think the main thing is, no matter what you decide to do , you have to be consistent with it. I'm assuming your Vet has checked out her eyes to make sure there is nothing wrong as far as a blockage or infection etc. Keep us posted.
Keeping a white or cream color dog clean in general can be a real challenge! But they are so worth it.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I've been dealing with tear staining with Mae too. She's about 1 1/2 years old now and I never had her face trimmed before about two months ago. Her tear staining was pretty bad. My vet did diagnose that she has blocked tear ducts. I decided to really get a handle on the staining before spring hits in case her staining is due to seasonal allergies. The trimming has helped immensely and I see a vast improvement. I clean her eyes every day with contact lens solution containing boric acid (approved by my vet) distilled water (in a porcelain bowl) and raw poultry based diet. I read all food items ingredients to stay away from any dyes (and made in China). I could have a procedure done to clean out the tear ducts but can't justify this if it's only a cosmetic issue. I also don't feel comfortable giving her any product containing Tylosin (antibiotic) which is an ingredient in Angel Eyes. I have a four month old foster that eats Wellness Small Breed Puppy kibble and Core Puppy canned and she is getting staining too. Although this little girl is a Havaton I think tear staining is just something that happens to certain dogs, maybe even hereditary. Some say it's red yeast, some say it's bacterial I think there are different reasons for the cause. I have also heard that tear staining can get worse during teething which is about 5 months old. Thankfully most tear staining issues are only a cosmetic issue.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

DaisyMommy said:


> That's so great to hear!  Is there a particular brand that worked best for Emmie?


There are a lot of great commercial raw brands - ZiwiPeak, Honest Kitchen, K9 Natural, Nature's Variety, and Primal are ones that Emmie's done well with. I also try to feed her raw chicken or turkey necks (size appropriate) for 1 or 2 meals a week.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I think I would be a concerned about the raw chicken...


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Heather Glen said:


> I think I would be a concerned about the raw chicken...


COOKED chicken bones are an absolute no-no for dogs as they will splinter and could cause injuries. However, raw chicken bones are soft and therefore quite safe for dogs.

Some people are also reluctant to feed their dogs raw chicken (or other proteins) because they are afraid of bacteria that may be present on raw chicken. Healthy dogs have a strong immune system with lots of friendly bacteria that are designed to allow them to eat raw food, but if you're worried you can rinse the chicken before you feed it.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Thank you everyone! So much great advice! It's funny you mentioned Honest Kitchen. I actually just ordered samples for Daisy to try. Crossing my fingers that she takes to it okay. 
I'm definitely going to give the Tropiclean facial a try. When the groomer gave her a blueberry facial for her first groomer trip, it actually made a difference. She also trimmed the hair around her eyes in case it was making her tear up but it looks like that's not what's bothering her because she's still excessively tearing. The vet didn't find any concerns in terms of her tear ducts. She actually doesn't believe that switching her water to distilled makes a difference but I thought it couldn't hurt to try if it's not harmful.
The "Love my Eyes" line seems promising too. I don't know why the staining drives me bonkers! I think it's because I feel conscious about people looking at her and thinking she's not being properly groomed, that and if I were in her position, it must be pretty irritating to feel like you have constant eye boogers!  
I will keep you guys posted and let you know what her progress is. Meanwhile, I'm still open to anymore suggestions, as always!


----------



## GoldenBailey (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi Lina,
Your Daisy looks just like my Bailey! 

When I got Bailey, I was already using a Primal Raw diet for my boxer girl due to her allergies to kibble. So I just started Bailey on raw from day one, and he has done great. When I got him he was about 3 months old and he had terrible eye staining which lasted for maybe two weeks. After that point, he hasn't gotten that goopy stuff anymore and he's 1 year old now. He does get some little bit of crusty stuff every few days and I just pick it off with my fingers and it's done, the same that I would do with any pieces of dirt on his fur. 

Since my boxer is bigger and a voracious eater, I find that fresh raw meat from my grocery is way cheaper than prepackaged frozen. I feed them both a diet of raw chicken, pork neck bones, beef rib bones, beef kidney, liver, etc. My boxer also gets turkey necks and legs. Oh, Bailey loves Cornish game hens! He also likes raw apples and raw kale stalks. And fresh dirt dug up from the garden! 

I hope you find something that works for you and Daisy. She and Bailey would make such an adorable couple :kiss:


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

GoldenBailey said:


> Hi Lina,
> Your Daisy looks just like my Bailey!
> 
> When I got Bailey, I was already using a Primal Raw diet for my boxer girl due to her allergies to kibble. So I just started Bailey on raw from day one, and he has done great. When I got him he was about 3 months old and he had terrible eye staining which lasted for maybe two weeks. After that point, he hasn't gotten that goopy stuff anymore and he's 1 year old now. He does get some little bit of crusty stuff every few days and I just pick it off with my fingers and it's done, the same that I would do with any pieces of dirt on his fur.
> ...


That's so funny! Before we met Daisy, we were going to name her Bailey. :biggrin1:
Bailey is a handsome boy! I'm sure Daisy will agree. :wink: He also has great taste! I love cornish game hen too. Albeit, roasted with some herbs and garlic on it. Lol! 
I wish Daisy would eat more fruit and veggies. I've tried feeding her carrots and bananas as snacks and she just turns her nose up on it. She is such a diva.


----------



## GoldenBailey (Aug 8, 2014)

DaisyMommy said:


> That's so funny! Before we met Daisy, we were going to name her Bailey. :biggrin1:
> Bailey is a handsome boy! I'm sure Daisy will agree. :wink: He also has great taste! I love cornish game hen too. Albeit, roasted with some herbs and garlic on it. Lol!
> I wish Daisy would eat more fruit and veggies. I've tried feeding her carrots and bananas as snacks and she just turns her nose up on it. She is such a diva.


Actually, dogs can't really digest fruits and veggies. They come out the same way they went in, and relatively quickly too, in a few hours. So it's really just for crunching pleasure and fiber. I use them for training treats. I discovered the apple preference by accident when Bailey was trying to eat mine. I tried carrots and bananas, and they didn't care for them either.

I know that raw meat seems weird. I was really squeamish at first too, but I really had no choice as my boxer was literally wasting away, so I tried it out of desperation and her turnaround was incredible. And you should see how happy Bailey is munching away on his chicken wings! :hungry:

I have been amazed at the many benefits my dogs get from the diet, but if you had told me a couple of years ago about it... .

By the way, is beautiful Daisy a purebred Havanese or a mix? I can never tell, and I've always wondered what Bailey is mixed with.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I would be concerned with feeding raw chicken and Salmonella.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

GoldenBailey said:


> Actually, dogs can't really digest fruits and veggies. They come out the same way they went in, and relatively quickly too, in a few hours. So it's really just for crunching pleasure and fiber. I use them for training treats. I discovered the apple preference by accident when Bailey was trying to eat mine. I tried carrots and bananas, and they didn't care for them either.
> 
> I know that raw meat seems weird. I was really squeamish at first too, but I really had no choice as my boxer was literally wasting away, so I tried it out of desperation and her turnaround was incredible. And you should see how happy Bailey is munching away on his chicken wings! :hungry:
> 
> ...


Daisy is a purebred Havanese. Although watching her play with her toys sometimes makes me wonder if she's part terrier. Lol! I tried giving Daisy frozen carrots during her early teething days and it was the funniest thing ever! She was pouncing on it like it was her arch enemy.

Bailey looks like he's at least part Hav. Was he a rescue?


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

The tear stains improve once the puppy is done with teething.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

SJ1998 said:


> The tear stains improve once the puppy is done with teething.


I'm really hoping it does get better once all her adult teeth are in.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

When Scout was one year old I did use Angel Eyes for one month. I consulted with the vet before trying it. I had tried everything. It took the groomer a couple of visits to trim all the staining away. I haven't had a problem since then. I do clean the corners of his eyes daily. I think he was just teething and growing. Definitely would not give to a young puppy.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Heather Glen said:


> When Scout was one year old I did use Angel Eyes for one month. I consulted with the vet before trying it. I had tried everything. It took the groomer a couple of visits to trim all the staining away. I haven't had a problem since then. I do clean the corners of his eyes daily. I think he was just teething and growing. Definitely would not give to a young puppy.


Thanks Heather! I'm hoping the routine visits to the groomer and the other preventative measures I'm making at the moment starts to help. I definitely would feel uncomfortable giving Angel Eyes to Daisy at this age. The vet actually mentioned it to me before I even considered it but she told me she wasn't a fan of it because they contain antibiotics.


----------

